# Neue Betrugsmasche bei E-Bay?



## saturno (16. November 2004)

Hey Leute,

es werden z. Zt. einige US Bikes zu unglaublich günstigen Preise von angeblich unterschiedlichen Leuten angeboten. Folgende Artikelnr:

513 911 99 21
513 777 26 86
513 912 76 18

Die Räder kosten nicht mal die Hälfte was ein Rahmen hier bei uns regulär kostet. Also, vorsicht für die jenigen die evtl. bieten wollen.


----------



## Coffee (16. November 2004)

hi,

wenn du schon etwas wie "betrug" in den raum wrfst, solltest du hierzu auch fundierte angaben machen. wieso sollte das betrug sein? woher hast du deine infos?


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zymotic22 (16. November 2004)

Der Betrag ist doch der Mindestpreis bzw. das Mindestgebot !!!!!!


Erst überlegen , dann Mund aufmachen !!


----------



## pefro (16. November 2004)

> es werden z. Zt. einige US Bikes zu unglaublich günstigen Preise von angeblich unterschiedlichen Leuten angeboten. Folgende Artikelnr:
> 
> 513 911 99 21
> 513 777 26 86
> ...



muah - nicht nur Bieter können bei Ebay dumm sein  . Bist Du Dir sicher, das Du den SINN einer Auktion auch wirklich verstanden hast?

Kannst Du mir dann weiter erklären, warum der Typ sogar einen TREUHANDSERVICE anbietet?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## derschotte (16. November 2004)

und ist es nicht einfacher den link zu kopieren wie immer bloss die artikelnummern anzugeben


----------



## Mojado (16. November 2004)

MAl was anderes in Sachen "Ebay Betrug".

Hab letztens mal nach NWD 1 und 2 bei Ebay geguckt und einen Anbieter gefunden der 3 + 4 auf einer neutralen CD und neutraler Hülle im VCD Format verkauft hat!!! Der echte Hammer und das ganze ging für 19 weg...   ich vestehe sowas nicht.


----------



## saturno (17. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> muah - nicht nur Bieter können bei Ebay dumm sein  . Bist Du Dir sicher, das Du den SINN einer Auktion auch wirklich verstanden hast?
> 
> Kannst Du mir dann weiter erklären, warum der Typ sogar einen TREUHANDSERVICE anbietet?
> 
> ...



Bevor Du dumme Kommentare abgibst solltest Du mal nachdenken. Sicher hab ich den Sinn der Auktion verstanden. Aber erklär mir bitte mal, wieso der Typ bei Fragen während der Auktion ständig ne Rückmail geschickt hat und nachdem ein Bekannter den DHR für 755,-- incl. Versand aus USA ersteigert sich nicht mehr meldet? Das Bike sollte angeblich in England stehen und mein Kumpel hatte ihm gemailt er hole es selbst ab, da Rain Air für nen Appel und en Ei fliegt. Und dieser ominöse Treuhand Deal, na ja. Da gabs vor langer Zeit schon mal Probleme. Ware bezahlt, nie angekommen und Kohle war trotzdem weg. Aber so ist es mit euch, wenn man euch auf evtl. B....en hinweisen will, damit ihr keine Kohle verliert, kommen nur dumme Kommentare und Beleidigungen. Ich habe nicht behauptet, daß Du ein A.... bist.


----------



## yo_eddy (17. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir dann weiter erklären, warum der Typ sogar einen TREUHANDSERVICE anbietet?



Das ist doch die alte Masche mit dem Treuhandservice, den der Versteigerer selbst aufgemacht hat...

Von Betrug würde ich aber auch nicht reden, aber kaufen würde ich aber  auch nicht. Ich sag' nur: 0 Bewertungen!

Grüße,
yo_eddy


----------



## Hickerklicker (17. November 2004)

Die Masche steht sogar im "Bike". Der Typ wird die Auktion wieder zurückziehen und allen die sich gemeldet oder gefragt haben ein Supersonderpreisschnäppchen anbieten. Schickst du dann Moneten, bisch gelackmeiert. Aber es gibt einfach immer wieder genug Ebay Helden die immer wieder auf so Maschen reinfallen, selbst schuld.


----------



## pefro (17. November 2004)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Du dumme Kommentare abgibst solltest Du mal nachdenken. Sicher hab ich den Sinn der Auktion verstanden. Aber erklär mir



warum denkst Du dann, das das Bike für den Startpreis weggeht?



> bitte mal, wieso der Typ bei Fragen während der Auktion ständig ne Rückmail geschickt hat und nachdem ein Bekannter den DHR für 755,-- incl. Versand aus USA ersteigert sich nicht mehr meldet?.....nonsense gelöscht



Warums schreibst Du das nicht gleich dazu?



> Und dieser ominöse Treuhand Deal, na ja. Da gabs vor langer Zeit schon mal Probleme. Ware bezahlt, nie angekommen und Kohle war trotzdem weg.



funktioniert absolut problems mit iloxx - selber getestet. Ware nicht in Ordnung, Geld zurück - wo solls Problem sein?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pefro (17. November 2004)

yo_eddy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch die alte Masche mit dem Treuhandservice, den der Versteigerer selbst aufgemacht hat...



Von Zeit zu Zeit lohnt es sich schon, mal die Ebay Neuerungen anzugucken   :


_Beim Treuhandservice überwacht iloxx die Zahlungsabwicklung als vertrauenswürdige, unabhängige Partei. 

1. Der Käufer überweist das Geld an iloxx. 
2. iloxx meldet dem Verkäufer den Geldeingang. 
3. Der Verkäufer versendet die Ware an den Käufer. 
4. Der Käufer meldet iloxx den ordnungsgemäßen Empfang der Ware.
5. iloxx überweist das Geld an den Verkäufer._


Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (17. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> warum denkst Du dann, das das Bike für den Startpreis weggeht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix Iloxx, das wäre ja optimal, da in Deutschland. Hier ne Mail von dem Typen:
Hello,

My price is 690 Euro and includes also the shipping taxes.
Also I'm using a third party agency who is working like escrow services in order to protect both parts involved in a deal . The bikes comes with instruction manual and also 2 years warranty .  You will receive all the documents in the package . This thing prooves that this is a legit sale . 
If you are interested to purchase let me know!

Er hats für 690 incl. 2 Jahre Garantie? Seltsam das gibts eigentlich nur bei uns, in USA gibts 90 Tage vom Hersteller. Und das kpl. Bike hat mein Bekannter für 755,-- ersteigert. Aber nix mehr gehört, als er schrieb er wolle es in London abholen. Der Typ wohnt omischer Weise in USA.


----------



## przybo (17. November 2004)

yo, 
nachdem der Anbieter genug e-mail Adressen gesammelt hat beendet er die Auktion und Versucht das angebliche Schnäpchen ausserhalb von e.bay zu verkaufen.
Also nix mit Treuhand oder Iloxx. 
Also Danke für Tips dieser Art.  
Gruss
Przybo


----------



## saturno (17. November 2004)

yo_eddy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch die alte Masche mit dem Treuhandservice, den der Versteigerer selbst aufgemacht hat...
> 
> Von Betrug würde ich aber auch nicht reden, aber kaufen würde ich aber  auch nicht. Ich sag' nur: 0 Bewertungen!
> 
> ...



Genau das meine ich, Treuhandservice den kein Mensch kennt. Man beachte nur seinen Komentar per E-Mail
Also I'm using a third party agency who is working like escrow services 

Das sagt ja wohl alles, seriöse Anbieter nutzen escrow.


----------



## pefro (18. November 2004)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich, Treuhandservice den kein Mensch kennt. Man beachte nur seinen Komentar per E-Mail
> Also I'm using a third party agency who is working like escrow services
> 
> Das sagt ja wohl alles, seriöse Anbieter nutzen escrow.



Tja, muss jeder selber wissen auf was er sich einlässt, aber wenn einer den Ebay Treuhandservice anbietet (er schreibts ja nicht einfach dazu, er nutzt ja den offiziellen Ebay Link bei der Angebotserstellung) und mir dann mit irgendwas anderem kommt, kann mans vergessen.

Ansich ist Ebay mit der Versicherung und dem Treuhandservice ne recht sichere Bank - wer seine Sachen lieber ausserhalb regelt, sollt einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2004)

@ saturno,

wenn du gleich dein erstes posting richtig verfasst hättest und nciht nur EBAY BETRUGbla bla bla reingepostet hättest. dann wäre es sicher für viele verständlicher und nachvollziehbar gewesen. das nun der ein oder andere erstmal auf dir rumhackt ist normal. denn mit halbwissen kann nunmal keiner etwas anfangen. also merken fürs nächste mal.


coffee


----------



## saturno (18. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ saturno,
> 
> wenn du gleich dein erstes posting richtig verfasst hättest und nciht nur EBAY BETRUGbla bla bla reingepostet hättest. dann wäre es sicher für viele verständlicher und nachvollziehbar gewesen. das nun der ein oder andere erstmal auf dir rumhackt ist normal. denn mit halbwissen kann nunmal keiner etwas anfangen. also merken fürs nächste mal.
> 
> ...



Danke für die freundliche Belehrung, werde mirs merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. November 2004)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die freundliche Belehrung, werde mirs merken.




hi,

es war nicht böse gemeint von mir ;-) aber es ist eben schwirig dein erstes posting richtig zu verstehen. hättes du die infos die du später gepostest hast gleich geschreiben, hätte das viele missverständnisse verhindet.

grüße coffee


----------



## saturno (18. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> es war nicht böse gemeint von mir ;-) aber es ist eben schwirig dein erstes posting richtig zu verstehen. hättes du die infos die du später gepostest hast gleich geschreiben, hätte das viele missverständnisse verhindet.
> 
> grüße coffee



Hier was von ebay:

 Wir moechten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass alle Angebote des Verkaeufers michaelfleming_13 vor kurzem von uns beendet wurden. Die Berechtigung des Verkaeufers, bei eBay zu handeln, wurde vorerst aufgehoben. Der Vorgang wird derzeit von uns untersucht. (Der aktuelle Status des Verkaeufers wird auf der eBay-Website neben dem Mitgliedsnamen angezeigt.)
> 
> Laut unseren Unterlagen waren Sie Bieter / Kaeufer bei einem Angebot dieses Verkaeufers. Bitte waegen Sie sorgfaeltig ab, ob Sie die begonnene Transaktion tatsaechlich abschliessen moechten. 
> 
> Wie in unseren Allgemeinen Geschaeftsbedingungen erlaeutert, stellt eBay lediglich eine Handelsplattform zur Verfuegung. Wir koennen keine Garantie dafuer uebernehmen, dass Verkaeufer alle Transaktionen ordnungsgemaess abschliessen und dass die Lieferung und Qualitaet der gekauften Artikel den jeweiligen Angaben entsprechen. Als Kaeufer sollten Sie grundsaetzlich alle verfuegbaren, den Verkaeufer betreffenden  Informationen beruecksichtigen, bevor Sie Ihre Zahlung uebermitteln.
> 
> Unter Umstaenden ist es sinnvoll, die Zahlung zu verzoegern, bis Sie sicher sind, dass die Transaktion zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit durchgefuehrt wird. Bei bereits erfolgter Zahlung wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihre Bank, um die ueberweisung eventuell zu stornieren. Wenn Sie eine Kreditkarte verwenden, sollten Sie weitere Massnahmen mit Ihrem Kreditkartenaussteller besprechen. Viele Kreditkartenunternehmen bieten in besonderen Faellen Zahlungsschutz. 
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie ggf. auch die von der Reisebank unter folgendem Link zur Verfuegung gestellten Sicherheitshinweise zum Bargeldtransfer per Western Union:
> http://www.reisebank.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=3891&_lang=de
> 
> Die Stornierung aller Angebote dieses Verkaeufers stellt vorerst eine reine Vorsichtsmassnahme dar. Der Grund fuer die Stornierung kann auch ein Versehen oder Missverstaendnis sein.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruss - Ihr eBay-Kundenservice


----------



## pefro (18. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hättes du die infos die du später gepostest hast gleich geschreiben, hätte das viele missverständnisse verhindet.



Aber wir alle haben doch Spass an ein bisserl Diskussion   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## splatternick (26. November 2004)

Hallo!!!!
Suche gerade ein Rad für meine Frau und bin auch auf díe günstigen Angebote von michaelhale13 (0 Bewertungen)
und michaeldark13 (0 Bewertungen) gestoßen. Hier die Links:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5141495706&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5142216202&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Es ist schon Wahnsinn. wie frech die sind....
Bietet mir der Typ das 1. Rad für 900 Euro, mit nem gefaketen Treuhandservice   
Zitat: 
Hello there , 
The bike is located in London ( United Kingdom ) and the shipping isn't a problem ; I will pay th shiping taxes and using this third party agency you will have the bike at home with your money guarantee and even test it for 2 days :

www.international-shipping-agency.com

   My asking price including also the fees is 900 Euro ; 


   I would like to sell it as soon as possible and from this reason I need to know your answer about a possible deal ; 

 Thanks 

 Michael 



...geht mal auf den Link von der Agency, auf den zweiten Blick merkt man zwar daß da was nicht stimmt, aber wenn man nur geil auf das bike ist und nicht überlegt.... ich muß zugeben, ich war auch fast dabei, den deal in die Wege zu leiten, bis ich dann mein hirn eingeschaltet hab und ein bißchen nachgelesen...  

ich wollte nur vorschlagen, eine Warnung irgendwo hin zu heften, oben an das ebay-forum, um zu verhindern, daß irgendein armer MTB-Fan unserer Community auf diese Arschlxxxxr reinfällt !!!   

Cheers Nick


----------



## splatternick (26. November 2004)

Nachtrag:

Ach so, seit ich iloxx vorgeschlagen habe oder daß mein in London das Bike selbst abholt, hab ich natürlich nix mehr gehört von denen.... dafür hab ich ne mail von irgendeinem Afrikanischem König, der sein Geld ausgerechnet auf mein Konto lagern will... toll zu wissen, daß meine Email-Adresse jetzt in den Händen irgendwelcher Krimineller ist....   

Cheers Nick


----------



## saturno (26. November 2004)

splatternick schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!!
> Suche gerade ein Rad für meine Frau und bin auch auf díe günstigen Angebote von michaelhale13 (0 Bewertungen)
> und michaeldark13 (0 Bewertungen) gestoßen. Hier die Links:
> 
> ...



Hoffe Du machst ne Mail an E-Bay wegen evtl. Betrugsversuchen. Lt. einer Mail die Sie mir geschickt haben, wollten Sie sich drum kümmern. Aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## saturno (26. November 2004)

splatternick schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!!
> Suche gerade ein Rad für meine Frau und bin auch auf díe günstigen Angebote von michaelhale13 (0 Bewertungen)
> und michaeldark13 (0 Bewertungen) gestoßen. Hier die Links:
> 
> ...



Gebt mal als Suchbegriff Turner, Ellsworth, Intense, Santa Cruz etc ein und ihr werdet überrascht sein wieviele günstige Bikes von Amis angeboten werden, die alle in Deutschland, Schweiz u. GB stehen. Treuhandservice ist hier selbstverständlich. Ich hoffe nur das einige von euch mal ne Anzeige wegen evtl. Betrug bei E-Bay machen, damit die mal aktiv werden.


----------



## spezi light (26. November 2004)

Nabend,
wenn er iloxx akzeptieren würde wäre die Sache wasserdicht oder?
Wenn ich überweise und er keine Ware schickt geht das Geld ja wieder an mich zurück.
Da wäre ja kein Risiko.
Aber es kann gar nicht mit rechten Dingen zu gehn bei dem Preis...
leider 
edit:
nehmen wir mal an ich biete und ich gewinne die Auktion.
Dann ist er ja einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag mit mir eingegangen und ich könnte mir ja als Käufer um alle Sicherheiten die Zahlungsweise aussuchen.
Ich wähle iloxx und alles ist in Ordnung wenn keine Ware kommt hab ich Pech gehabt und Geld kommt wieder zurück...
Oder wo sieht ihr die Probleme?


----------



## saturno (27. November 2004)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> wenn er iloxx akzeptieren würde wäre die Sache wasserdicht oder?
> Wenn ich überweise und er keine Ware schickt geht das Geld ja wieder an mich zurück.
> Da wäre ja kein Risiko.
> ...



Wie soll das denn gehen, Du überweist er liefert nicht und die Kohle kommt dann von alleine zurück. Glaubst Du an den Osterhasen? Der behält die Kohle und taucht unter und nichts ist mit greifen. Und auch wenn Du die Auktion gewinnst, er läßt sich nicht auf andere Zahlungsweisen ein. Sobald Du ihm was vorschlägst, evtl. Selbstabholung, hörst Du nichts mehr von ihm. Haben wir schin getestet. Ein Turner DHR für 755,--euros ersteigert und als wir es in London per Rain Air holen wollten, keine Mails mehr. Ist es nicht seltsam? 
Und vergleich mal die Namen der div. Typen die diese High End Kisten für low anbieten, alle mit der Zahl 13 oder 29. Also Finger weg sonst kommt am Ende das große


----------



## MrFaker (28. November 2004)

ja mainraider mit iloxx würde es so funktionieren:
du überweist den betrag auf das konto ( von denen ); sobald du die ware hast wird dann das geld zum verkäufer weitergeleitet sprich freigegeben. sollte die ware total beschädigt sein tut iloxx dir bei warenzurückversand auch das geld wieder zurücküberweisen.,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (28. November 2004)

chrisRM6 schrieb:
			
		

> ja mainraider mit iloxx würde es so funktionieren:
> du überweist den betrag auf das konto ( von denen ); sobald du die ware hast wird dann das geld zum verkäufer weitergeleitet sprich freigegeben. sollte die ware total beschädigt sein tut iloxx dir bei warenzurückversand auch das geld wieder zurücküberweisen.,


alles klar ich hätte bei iloxx kein Risiko...
hab den typen jetzt schon mit anfragen überschüttet aber er will unbedingt das ich  www.International-Shipping-Agency.com nutze...
aber das werd ich ganz sicher nicht tun...
MfG Alex


----------



## spezi light (29. November 2004)

Nabend,
ich hatte jetzt regen Emailkontakt mit dem Verkäufer * michaeldark13* der zurzeit ein leckeres  
Intense bei ebay anbietet. Er will unbedingt das man seinen Service nutzt. Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug davon:
Dear michaeldark13, 
Ich: Hi, can we use iloxx the official partner from ebay?

Antwort: Hello , 

I would like to use a third party agency from London as a safety for both parts ; Using their services you will have the bike at home with your money guarantee; 

I wait your answer 

Michael

Ich: Hi, 
if you dont want to use iloxx i dont will buy no bikes from you. sorry but the risk is to big that i will never see the bike for my money... 
greets Alex

Antwort:
Alex, 

Also I'm using a third party agency who is working like escrow services in order to protect both parts involved in a deal . This third party agency will take care of everything in this deal . www.International-Shipping-Agency.com 

Let me explain you how the fast shippers company works : 

If you made the registration at International-Shipping-Agency then you should receive in a short time the confirmation from them with all the instructions needed to send them the full amount . 
I will give them the bike you requested and after the payment is complet they will send 
the bike to your address . 
After the package is received you have 2 days to verify and even test the bike . 
If you find something wrong with it the International-Shipping-Agency services will take it from you and also send it back to me . 
Of course you realise that I'm not sending something broken or something like that because I can't afford such things . 
When the inspection period will be over all you have to do is to send a clear confirmation to International-Shipping-Agency that everything is ok and only then they will release the funds to me in order to end the deal . 

Michael

Ich:
Hi, 
where is your Problem? 
The tax for iloxx i´ll pay and as the buyer of a article can i choose the kind of payment. I you dont want that it will give no deals with me. 
greets Alex

Antwort:
Alex , 
I don't want to use other services because the bike is already in their custody waiting to be send . 
I wait your decision 

so und jetzt schreib ich ihm mal zurück und frage wo das Bike den derzeit steht... Müsste ja eigentlich in London stehn, dem Sitz dieser ominösen Firma...

Und der arme Bieter der dieses Bike erstanden hat: Intense 
hoffe nur, dass er nicht drauf reinfällt
MfG Alex


----------



## saturno (29. November 2004)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> ich hatte jetzt regen Emailkontakt mit dem Verkäufer * michaeldark13* der zurzeit ein leckeres
> Intense bei ebay anbietet. Er will unbedingt das man seinen Service nutzt. Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug davon:
> Dear michaeldark13,
> ...



Hey Leute, ich kann euch nur vor folgenden Anbietern warnen: ronnie strickland29, michaeldark13, michaelwilkinson13, marvingreen13, etc. etc. Das sind alles Angebote mit der gleichen Aufmachung und Masche. Die absolut sichere Shipping Agency ist hier immer der Versandpartner. Wers jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat dem ist nicht zu helfen. Hoffe das noch einige von euch ne Meldung bei E-Bay machen.


----------



## saturno (29. November 2004)

FINGER WEG VON DIESEM ANGEBOT:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5142201292&rd=1

Neuer Name und wieder ein Schnäppchen. Ein Santa Cruz für läppische 700euros.


----------



## saturno (29. November 2004)

UND NOCH EINS:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5143475008&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Neuer Name, neues Bike, ein FOES zum absoluten Schnapper.


----------



## saturno (29. November 2004)

NOCH EINS:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5143466130&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## gt-liebhaber (7. Dezember 2004)

@ Marinrider

 Ich will dich ja wirklich nicht angreifen, aber da du in deiner Signatur so schön auf Abi 2004 verweist, muß ich das einfach tun.
 Wenn du deinen Mailverkehr mit dem Engländer/Amerikaner, oder was auch immer er ist, wirklich so geführt hast, liegt bei dir trotz Abi noch Einiges mit der an sich recht einfachen englischen Grammatik im Argen: doppelte Verneinungen, falscher Satzbau etc. pp

 Aber wie gesagt nichts für ungut.


----------



## dhflow (7. Dezember 2004)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe Du machst ne Mail an E-Bay wegen evtl. Betrugsversuchen. Lt. einer Mail die Sie mir geschickt haben, wollten Sie sich drum kümmern. Aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.



Vergiss Ebay, wenn du abgezockt worden bist! Als mir das passiert ist, kam nur belangloses BlaBla und "Weiterhin viel Spass bei Ebay!"   

Die werden echt erst frühestens dann tätig, wenn die Cops aktiv sind.


----------



## splatternick (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi nochmal, 

wollte nur sagen ,daß ich michaelhale13 bei ebay angezeigt hab, und die haben mir auch versichert, Schritte unternommen zu haben...ohne zu spezifizieren welche...
Aber die Sache ist doch, die machen einfach nen neuen account mit GeorgeWBush13 oder son scheiß und das Spiel geht wieder von vorne los, bis sie einen Deppen gefunden haben. Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand bei der Tel.nummer der besagten agency angerufen? 

Grüße Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (10. Dezember 2004)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marinrider
> 
> Ich will dich ja wirklich nicht angreifen, aber da du in deiner Signatur so schön auf Abi 2004 verweist, muß ich das einfach tun.
> Wenn du deinen Mailverkehr mit dem Engländer/Amerikaner, oder was auch immer er ist, wirklich so geführt hast, liegt bei dir trotz Abi noch Einiges mit der an sich recht einfachen englischen Grammatik im Argen: doppelte Verneinungen, falscher Satzbau etc. pp
> ...



i know...
hat halt immer grad so gepasst..


----------



## darkrider23 (12. Januar 2005)

Ein Kumpel hat im Moment auch wieder regen Mailkontakt mit einem dieser unseriösen Zeitgenossen...ich frage mich nur manchmal, was es hier immer wieder zu diskutieren gibt?! die Masche gibt es schon so lange und man muss leider davon ausgehen das ebay immer unfähig bleiben wird solche Späße zu unterbinden. Erschreckend finde ich es nur, wenn ich auch hier manchmal lese, dass sich diverse Leute auf einen Deal einlassen würden wenn dieser ihrer Meinung nach abgesichert wäre (von wegen iloxx und so...) Ihr müsst euch einfach klar machen, dass keines der angebotenen Bikes existiert.


----------



## ego40 (15. Januar 2005)

Dieser Typ ist nun schon länger unterwegs. Es gab hier schon mehrere Threads hier dazu. Immer dasselbe: neu angemeldet, keine Bewertungen, hochwertige Bikes (gerne Santa Cruz, Klein), keine Originalbilder. Eigentlich zu durchsichtig. Aber es bieten doch immer wieder Leute. Ich habe ihn zwei Mal bei ebay angezeigt. Bei ebay Deutschland hat es ein, zwei Tage gedauert, bis sie ihn rausgenommen haben. Bei ebay USA ging es schneller. Es gibt inzwischen auch einen Thread auf mtbr.com zum diesem Typen.
Eigentlich sagt einem ja schon der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass man nicht einfach ein paar hundert Euro irgendwohin überweist, ohne Sicherheiten. Aber es gibt doch immer wieder Dumme - oder halt Leute ohne Ahnung. Und der Typ ist anscheinend nicht dranzukriegen - oder ebay kümmert sich nicht drum.


----------



## madtom (14. Dezember 2005)

langer thread, schnelle antwort:


http://www.dirtragmag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8192
oder hier: 

Crappy FAKE Bike Shop Site SCAM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a FAKE bike shop site that is defrauding a lot of people. http://www.stanbicycle.com/index.htm I talked to Big Sky Cyclery bike shop in Helena, MT and they said that they get 4 or 5 calls a day from people asking about this shop that supposedly exists. Apparently, the name of the site changes on a weekly basis, but the content doesn't. Just the name. They claim a physical address in Helena, so the guys at the real shop went to this address and it's an apartment building. I had a customer who was corresponding with them, and they were very excited about him sending them some money. It's a pretty apparent tip-off to anyone in the bike business that they're fake because they carry every brand of bike in a town of 30 thousand in the middle of nowhere. We should flame the crap out of these guys. 800-961-5709 is their phone number. You can call it every so often to get the new name of the "shop." I also searched the Montana Business Entity Database for Stan Bicycle and nothing came up. Check for yourself at http://app.mt.gov/bes/ Who knows how much money these ass-faces have stolen from good bike people. Any others like this that anyone else has heard of?


----------



## SuperEva (14. Dezember 2005)

Soll der Stansbicyle shop wirklich nicht existieren? Man kann ja dort mit Kreditkarte bezahlen, versteh ich nicht  


Ich hab hier mal ne adresse gefunden
http://www.whois.net/whois.cgi2?d=stanbicycle.com


----------



## naiko (14. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hatte mir auch mal überlegt, eins zu betelle, was aerb sehr ominös war, dass da 5 Bilder von nem Demo waren und eins von nem Cannondale Prophet!
Naja, angeschrieben, und da kam auch ein Stuß zurück. Das war ca. vor einem Jahr. 
Daraufhin hab ich mich im Ebayforum mal ein wenig informiert, gleich den Artikel Ebay gemeldet und weg war er. 

Also wer ein solch teures Bike, bei Händlern OHNE Wertung, die sich angemeldet haben, an dem Tag an dem sie das Bike reingestellt haben, kaufen will, und mitsteigert, ist definitiv selbst schuld. Und noch Beträge ohne den ebay eigenen Treuhandservice ins Ausland überweist , da fehlen einem echt die Worte..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madtom (14. Dezember 2005)

GANZ GENAU !
hab mal aus spass ein V10 bestellt ;-)
wollt wissen obs mit bremsmomentabstützung kommt - ist nämlich optional!
also erste antwort auf diese fachgerichtete frage:
  
Dear customer,

Thank you for your interest in our bikes. THIS IS A
STOCK LIMIT OFFER!!! We give this discount because we
are liquidating the 2005 stock.

We have all sizes and colors available on stock right
now in this model.

The buy it now price for the complete bike is US$3000
.. In this price all shipment costs are included too. 

We want a safe transaction to be made and we prefer to
use a Third Party Company (escrow company) to handle
this transaction and both to be protected from fraud.
We will support all the fees for a fast transaction.

If you decide to buy it now, please email us
imediately and we will give you more details.

meine antwort:
 
> bla bla
> thx for your answer ;-)hehe
> 
> my question was :
> what comes with the  bike (the available KIT? )
> does it have the FLOATING REAR BRAKE ARM ? usually
> optional
> i want to buy it now, and i will pay via VISA.
> This gives me the possibility to redraw the money
> within 6 weeks, so you would have 4 weeks to ship
> the bike to my home , before i would order the money
> back from
> VISA.
> Is that ok with you ?
> 
> shipped  to germany
> 
> thx tom
 

und dann: harrharr - wer hier kauft ist blöööööd bis Bagdad

Dear customer,

We have it available in black color. The components
are listed on our website.

We would like to make a fast and secure transaction. 

We have used escrow.com in past but we received
payments after 3 weeks after our customers told them
to send us payments. We will not use this company
anymore.

We have found a very good company who can handle
shipping too and that works as a Third Party Company.
We work with them for 5 months and we are satisfied
with them.

The company is ATT Express Shipping and their web site
is www.attexpressshipping.com. Please take a look and
make a decision (Read the HOW IT WORKS section). We
accept to support their fees.

Delivery will take 7 days.



We look forward for your reply,

 

na also hau rein und bestell dir mal nen v10 für unter EK!

cheers tom


----------



## Riocauro (16. Dezember 2005)

Alle Angebote wurden von Ebay zwischenzeitlich entfernt. Somit nicht korrekt!!!!!!!!!!!


			
				saturno schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> es werden z. Zt. einige US Bikes zu unglaublich günstigen Preise von angeblich unterschiedlichen Leuten angeboten. Folgende Artikelnr:
> 
> ...


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2005)

Riocauro schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Angebote wurden von Ebay zwischenzeitlich entfernt. Somit nicht korrekt!!!!!!!!!!!




was soll das denn  heißen du hirni???? nicht korrekt. bevor du irgendwelche kommentare hier kopierst, meiner ist übrigens vom november 2004 und wir schreiben das jahr 2005, erst mal gehirn einschalten und dann posten


----------



## biker1967 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hab zur zeit auch einen an der hand, der sich weigert, mir seine Bankverbindung mitzuteilen, damit ich wenigstens bezahlen kann

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7200696950&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

hab ihn nun darauf hingewisen, das die Ware noch nicht da is. Bei seinen anderen Verkäufen hat er es genauso gemacht,einerseits das Geld kassiert,noch keine Ware geliefert,ein anderer macht nichts mit Vorkasse.

Mal überlegen, wie ich an den Artikel komme.


----------



## retrofetischist (19. Dezember 2005)

.....meistens hilft mit Emails nerven.  
Allerdings ist der Preis ja auch nicht so günstig, daß sich die Warterei lohnen würde.
P.S.: Hast Du versucht über die Adresse die Tel.Nr. rauszubekommen?


----------



## ZeRoKooL (20. Dezember 2005)

FINGER WEG von allen Leuten aus den USA die einen eigenen Treuhand vorschlagen!!!!

Ein Kumpel ist mal schwer auf die Nase gefallen. Die Typen mit den Bikes kommen aus Staate Oklahoma und wohnen in Norman! Das sind Studenten... Die wollen alle nur Ihren TreuhandService anbieten.... und das ist die größte Betrügerei die es gibt... 
Man bekommt ne Transaktionsnummer, meist ein Nummernkonto.. da überweißt man hin und sobald das Geld eintrift steht schon einer von denen Da der die Kohle abholt.... keine Ware und kein Geld mehr...

Aber wer trotzdem son Deal machen möchte sollte die Domain der Treuhänder checken wer hinter den Namen steht z.b. www.nic.com oder www.denic.de

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Riocauro (24. Dezember 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das denn  heißen du hirni???? nicht korrekt. bevor du irgendwelche kommentare hier kopierst, meiner ist übrigens vom november 2004 und wir schreiben das jahr 2005, erst mal gehirn einschalten und dann posten


Ist es nicht toll, wenn Menschen einfache logische Zusammenhänge nicht erkennen können/wollen!


----------



## biker1967 (26. Dezember 2005)

retrofetischist schrieb:
			
		

> .....meistens hilft mit Emails nerven.
> Allerdings ist der Preis ja auch nicht so günstig, daß sich die Warterei lohnen würde.
> P.S.: Hast Du versucht über die Adresse die Tel.Nr. rauszubekommen?


Inzwischen is die Ware gekommen.Weiß jetzt aber noch nicht, welche Beurteilung ich abgeben soll, negativ oder neutral. Hab ja die Kokntoverbindung immer noch nicht bekommen, bzw. der Typ hat noch nicht gemerkt, das ich noch ned bezahlt hab.


----------



## saturno (26. Dezember 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen is die Ware gekommen.Weiß jetzt aber noch nicht, welche Beurteilung ich abgeben soll, negativ oder neutral. Hab ja die Kokntoverbindung immer noch nicht bekommen, bzw. der Typ hat noch nicht gemerkt, das ich noch ned bezahlt hab.




Na denn, positiv bewerten. Liefern und kein Geld wollen, das ist ne super Sache und nen   wert


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Magura-Draco Dämpfer bei ebay im Angebot gefunden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7206244198&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Auf Nachfrage im Magura Chat wurde mir gesagt das dieser Dämpfer nie in den Handel gelangt ist und schon in der Konstruktionsfase eingestampft wurde. 
Ich habe ebay an Heiligabend noch darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wird aber wohl zu spät gewesen sein. Das Schätzchen hat sich jemand für knapp 180 zugelegt.

Der Anbieter selber hatte auch noch keine Bewertungen...bin mal gespannt ob er überhaupt noch lange da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (26. Dezember 2005)

Mountain77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Magura-Draco Dämpfer bei ebay im Angebot gefunden.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7206244198&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Auf Nachfrage im Magura Chat wurde mir gesagt das dieser Dämpfer nie in den Handel gelangt ist und schon in der Konstruktionsfase eingestampft wurde.
> ...




na warum denn? Anbieter steht doch klar in der Beschreibung www.fahrrad.de


----------



## brain072 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi ,ich habe den Dämpfer ersteigert.Weiß zwar auch das es den eigentlich nicht gibt aber dachte mir schau mal,hätte aber vor der Überweisung schon Sicherheiten verlangt(PayPal).Aber wie ich feststellen mußte ist der Anbieter rausgeflogen und ich habe auch noch nichts von Ihm gehört,mail oder so essig.werde es also darauf beruhen lassen und nichts zahlen.Was solls.


----------



## Pittus (1. Januar 2006)

@biker1967

negativ, unbedingt negativ, du wirst ja deine kohle nicht los ;-)

@Riocauro

jedes angebot bei ebay wird ca.90 tage nach aktionsende gelöscht.


----------

